# APH on sawdust



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Are APH's ok on lemon scented sawdust (dust free). I know there not allowed toxic but lemon scented is available dust free and knowing what mammal cages smell like it would possibly cover the odour
opinions welcome


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

You shouldn't use 'sawdust' for anything really.
It can affect their breathing.

I don't have Hedgy's, yet, but when I get my ELH I'm going to be using aubiouse the same as I use for the reps andodents.
Apparently there's somethng you can buy to help with the smell but I'll just put vanilla essence in it's water as I do with the rodents.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i personaly wouldnt use sawdust as they tend to root around the substrate looking for bits of food etc and as said before there have been problems with sawdust and respiratory problems and so probably wouldnt be good for them as their noses are always searching lol
i use aubiose and they seem to do well on it 
stu


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

ukgeckos said:


> Are APH's ok on lemon scented sawdust (dust free). I know there not allowed toxic but lemon scented is available dust free and knowing what mammal cages smell like it would possibly cover the odour
> opinions welcome


When you say sawdust do you mean the scented wood shavings in bags (like these..)










If so they should be fine, though some people do not advise using wood shavings with hogs fo respiratory reasons (these ARE dust extracted though).

Another good bedding for keeping down smell is carefresh










Hogs dont really seem to smell unless theyre kept in wooden hutches though. If yours is in an indoor rabbit cage or similar you shouldnt notice too much smell, particularly since the plastic bases can be rinsed out easily.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Even bags like that are full of dust Han, I only use sifted aspen with my hogs, apart from litter trays with dirt and leaf litter for foraging.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

It depends on the brand really, I used to keep chinchillas on alsorts and it 100% depends on the manufacturer. Personally I like chopped cardboard for furries, but dont really keep any now, apart from those mcie!


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

sorry not sawdust, I ment those shavings you said han
where would i get aubiouse or aspen?
I have a lot of reading to do on APH :whip:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

aubiose you can get a big bale dirt cheap.

Horse Bedding

see if tha tlink works.

Most reptile shops these days sell Hemp (which is basically what aubiose is..aubiose is just a brand name) Aspen i wouldn't use personally, hemp is much softer and doesn't risk getting toes etc tangled which i've been warned about with aspen


----------



## han (Feb 26, 2007)

I keep my Hoggies on dust extracted wood shavings. That is what them and their parents were kept on before i had them.


----------



## gecko-kus (Aug 15, 2007)

we kept ours on dust extracted shavings and they're fine.... as long as you clean them out regulary you don't have to use lemon scented stuff. and spot clean everyday. we always feed ours in cermaic bowls and hand feed them insects so there's no chance of them picking up the shavings.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

The thing with shavings is you can never really get all the dust out ! : victory:


----------



## han (Feb 26, 2007)

But then i also find carefresh, aubiose and aspen dusty!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

I sift all my aspen before its put in don't have a problem with dust at all then.


----------



## thehoghut (Dec 6, 2007)

I personally wouldnt use any type of shavings for my hedgies or any other natural substrate AT ALL.
The best thing to use is fleece liners or towels.: victory:


----------



## sammykins (Mar 25, 2009)

*APH Hedghogs - what shall i use in the litter tray*

Can i use sterlised top soil? just wondered, I have wood shavings in one corner, and im waiting for my finacard to use in another area, and then i also have feece liners to cover the floor. But i wanted to use something different in the litter tray and also to hold her wheel in it too so it doesnt slip about.

Do you think the topsoil will be ok?


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

A good substrate that is cheap and is dust free, is finacard. It's brill i've been using it for the last few months.

www.finacard.co.uk


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Most use finacard or fleece blankets!!!

Have u tried pymgy hogs uk forum???:2thumb:


----------



## elle.bee (May 26, 2009)

.. Don't use Towels they are dangerous due to the loops and loose threads cutting off circulation or getting nails/toes caught etc.


----------

